
Put Buyers First? What a Concept - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/05/technology/05nocera.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all&oref=slogin
======
edw519
"Its Amazon Prime program -- for a $79 annual fee you get two-day free
shipping -- is enormously popular."

And sheer genius. It is to online retailing what frequent flyer programs once
were to the airline industry. Why go somewhere else if I've already spent $79
and KNOW my package will be here Friday.

------
projectileboy
I have to echo the same sentiment. I once had CDs from Amazon left by UPS at
my apartment doorstep, only to have someone else lift them. Amazon sent me new
ones, with (almost) no questions asked. Cost: They ate the cost of 3 CDs one
time in 1998. Value: I've rarely shopped anywhere else online in the ten years
since.

~~~
terpua
Out of curiosity, what was the "almost" no question asked?

~~~
projectileboy
Heh heh... Well, she _did_ ask what I thought happened to the package, but she
didn't give me the third degree. Just sent me a new shipment.

